# Writing as Praying?



## Minh (Jan 21, 2020)

Greeting brethren in Christ,

I want to bring my need to God on a regular basis but find it very difficult because of slothfulness as the primary reason. Yet, assuming that I wish to do so (in a campus environment, particularly), I find no private space to pray to God during free times. 

That being said, I would suggest a method that I find productive in university space. Whenever I need to pray, I would just take a piece of paper or a notebook to write what I would pray, and *I am praying to God in my mind as my pen produce the words of prayers*. That would be very effective in campus context. But before I proceed any further, I wish to consult experienced members to scrutinize my idea under Scripture. Here's a link to support what I mean: https://www.crosswalk.com/faith/women/how-to-pray-the-write-way-11576885.html

Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Jan 21, 2020)

I myself and even my pastor sometimes does his prayer in writing form in a journal. I personally see nothing wrong with it in accordance with regular forms of prayer as well. Even if our hands be full, we must _make time _to seek the Father's face in private. Even if you had not a bedroom to yourself, go to the bathroom if you must. Christ himself in all he was attending unto, rose early in the morning, to slip away and spend time with his Father.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

